
The fish shell is awesome - ronjouch
http://jvns.ca/blog/2017/04/23/the-fish-shell-is-awesome/
======
thomastjeffery
It's nice, but it has its rough edges.

Just look at the longstanding HISTFILE issue. (I would link it, but GitHub
doesn't have search on mobile)

------
macscam
Yes it is

